# Whipray



## fatalbert43

That's a nice clean slate. I love them simple. What motor did it come with? Looks like a 25 or 30hp 2 stroke yammi.


----------



## Rick88

Yam 30


----------



## yobata

Trim tabs look serious! They prob help in turns to stop sliding?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Looks pretty slick there like it.


----------



## Rick88

Yeah they had a lip to help w sliding


----------



## Rick88

Few more


----------



## devrep

nice, what year is it?


----------



## Rick88

99 hull #59


----------



## devrep

sweet. Get some good locks.


----------



## Rick88

Locks?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick88 said:


> Locks?


Theft I think he means I personally am paranoid I live on property and still have chains thru the tires and locks on the tounge on both of my skiffs. But then again boat theft is high in this area.


----------



## Rick88

Oh gotcha, not much theft up here but it's going in the back of the house pretty soon
Only boat on the neighborhood with more than a single lock is a step hull contender bay


----------



## commtrd

When I went over to HB to get my skiff they were telling me the big deal in FL is now stealing outboards. Evidently they can do this really quickly too. Also lower units.


----------



## Backcountry 16

commtrd said:


> When I went over to HB to get my skiff they were telling me the big deal in FL is now stealing outboards. Evidently they can do this really quickly too. Also lower units.


Yes sir on that most boat dealers down here leave the lower unit off until the sale.


----------



## paint it black

I think you officially have a skiff problem. Nice addition to the growing fleet!


----------



## Rick88

Seems like the opposite of a problem


----------



## IRLyRiser

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## damthemainstream

commtrd said:


> When I went over to HB to get my skiff they were telling me the big deal in FL is now stealing outboards. Evidently they can do this really quickly too. Also lower units.


Not having to register motors in FL isn't helping the problem.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

great skiff!


----------



## Barbs_deep

you get this skiff from Oak Hill, FL ?


----------



## Rick88

I think it lived there for a while, I picked it up from port orange FL


----------



## Tyler__Beck

Sick skiff! Can't beat those old Whiprays!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Tyler__Beck said:


> Sick skiff! Can't beat those old Whiprays!


Yeah sure wish I would have bought one for 9999.00 back in the day


----------



## Rick88

Cleaning up waxing etc getting a new fuel water separator 
Some info on the skiff from Chris Morejohn
Attached as well


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thing looks awesome, Rick!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I am stoked for you Rick. I will be headed out in my Whip this evening. I hope to see you on the water somewhere.


----------



## stalkintail

If that is in fact the story, it would have had a mere 25 on it from the start. Looks like it had an outboard swap at some point in it's life. O'banon was sponsored by Mercury at that time and pretty much was given motors to run. Cool story and history. O'banon was the Sharpe family's personal captain for many years until Mr. Sharpe's passing. The "mother ship" that the boat was tied to was named the Galpo.


----------



## sjrobin

Rick88 said:


> Cleaning up waxing etc getting a new fuel water separator
> Some info on the skiff from Chris Morejohn
> Attached as well
> View attachment 12305
> View attachment 12304
> View attachment 12306
> View attachment 12303
> View attachment 12307


Good find. You might want to inspect the transom bolt holes for cracks. The bolts could have been over torqued at some point or damaged by twenty years of quick stops.


----------



## Rick88

Allegedly Tom Gordon In more recent years did the Tilt& trim and put that motor on the boat as well as some drainage modifications and the non skid/ awlcraft in the lockers 
Id look at a merc 25 in addition to the Yamaha 30 if I decide to keep it a tiller 
If I convert to a flush side console I'd go 4stroke zuke or tohatsu
Boat sure is skinny as it sits


----------



## Rick88




----------



## devrep

i'd leave it. Too many old HB's being converted to consoles.


----------



## Rick88

If I do a side console it'll be (original style) 
Flush Whipray islamorada style which wouldn't hurt. I'm giving the tiller a shot for the summer tho to see if it grows on me


----------



## Rick88

Also is there anyone on the forum who is making decals? Hellsbay wanted to charge me stupid money for them for them and tack on $11 for shipping


----------



## IRLyRiser

That is clean and simple. Perfection.


----------



## robwill54

Very nice. Plain and simple; great find!


----------



## Bluwave

Rick88 said:


> Also is there anyone on the forum who is making decals? Hellsbay wanted to charge me stupid money for them for them and tack on $11 for shipping



When I checked, I think HB wanted $15 for the Waterman bulkhead decals. What were they asking for the Whipray decals? In the end, I redesigned the old style decal and had it cutout by a local shop.


----------



## Rick88

Yeah It was gonna wind up being 70 bucks or so for the decals from Hellsbay... pretty expensive for vinyl in my opinion
I saw the rendering that you did of the original I might have that cut out locally


----------



## bryson

Check @LWalker for decals. Everything he's ever done for me and my buddies has been top-notch.


----------



## Scrob

The f'ing prez of the US was on your boat once, thats an awesome bit of history! I live in your neighborhood and saw this thing in your driveway man, great boat for our marsh for sure


----------



## Rick88

Drug the other skiff out of the yard to start redoing a bit..


----------



## Backcountry 16

Was wondering when you were going to get back around to working on your gladesman looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Rick88

Needs awlcraft/grip and a trailer


----------



## Carivera

Looking to get rid of the Gladesman?


----------



## Rick88

Probably my wife wants it out of the yard 
It's in her golf cart parking spot lol


----------



## bryson

Man, I would love to have a Gladesmen project! I'm sure I'm not alone in saying please let us know if your wife would like her parking spot back


----------



## Carivera

If you are looking to sell it, let me know


----------



## Rick88

By far my favorite skiff I've owned


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sure is a good looking skiff. Whats up with your gladesman haven't seen any pics lately? And to own a older whipray is on my bucket list.


----------



## Rick88

Gladesmen is still sitting unfortunately 
I'm gonna sell it in a couple weeks when the title gets here


----------



## Rick88

Thinking about outboards.... looking at 
doing a new motor Looking for experiences or opinions with these on same hull
25 Suzuki 4stroke (chipped to 30hp)
30 Tohatsu 4stroke
50 Tohatsu 4stroke


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 16216
> View attachment 16215
> 
> Thinking about outboards.... looking at
> doing a new motor Looking for experiences or opinions with these on same hull
> 25 Suzuki 4stroke (chipped to 30hp)
> 30 Tohatsu 4stroke
> 50 Tohatsu 4stroke


Good looking 4 runner there also look's like you take care of your things I would personally look at the 40 myself but have never been on a whipray unfortunately.


----------



## Rick88

The 40 weighs same as the 50 209#

Thanks, just picked up the runner to pull the boat until I buy another Duramax it's a good lil truck


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick88 said:


> The 40 weighs same as the 50 209#


Hell get the extra 10 HP then


----------



## devrep

what's wrong with the Yamaha?


----------



## coconutgroves

Dang, 209 pounds? Isn't there a lighter option for you that still gets you the top end needed?


----------



## Bluwave

Mine ran great with the 30hp Suzuki, but if you want to go 3 to 4 mph faster get the 50 Tohatsu.


----------



## Rick88

devrep said:


> what's wrong with the Yamaha?


It's old and tired (1999) needs some new parts and a new prop I'd rather go 4 stroke and have warranty and a motor that starts on the first try



coconutgroves said:


> Dang, 209 pounds? Isn't there a lighter option for you that still gets you the top end needed?


@ 209# the tohatsu is lightest on the market for a 50hp the Suzuki 50/60 follows I believe at 229#


I'm considering weighting down the platform to see the draft difference of 209 (50) and 143 zuke (25/30)


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Rick88 said:


> It's old and tired (1999) needs some new parts and a new prop I'd rather go 4 stroke and have warranty and a motor that starts on the first try
> 
> 
> @ 209# the tohatsu is lightest on the market for a 50hp the Suzuki 50/60 follows I believe at 229#
> 
> 
> I'm considering weighting down the platform to see the draft difference of 209 (50) and 143 zuke (25/30)


I think I'd also keep in mind that not only is the 30 zuke super light, it also has a pull start. So in the event that you leave something on or whatever you'll be able to get it started easily. That's the way I'd lean


----------



## treydyer00

I just put a 50 Tohatsu on my '02 Whipray in May. Love it. Plenty of top end but also enough torque to get me up shallow. My Whip is a tunnel. Still drafts the same as it did with my old Merc 60hp


----------



## coconutgroves

I'd lean towards the lighter engine at 143 pounds compared to 209. That's nearly 50% heavier for only a gain in 3 - 4 mph.

Do both of those weights include tilt and trim?


----------



## Rick88

My current 3cyl 30 weighs 134 + whatever the cmc t&t unit weighs
I may put 75# on the platform and see what the difference is draft wise


----------



## devrep

I doubt you'll lose more than 1" if that. I have a hatsu 50 2 stroke on my 16 waterman with tunnel and it still goes pretty shallow. It is about the lightest of the waterman though.


----------



## TGlidden

1/4" per 25lbs on a non-tunnel


----------



## westsidefly

Bluwave said:


> Mine ran great with the 30hp Suzuki, but if you want to go 3 to 4 mph faster get the 50 Tohatsu.


What is that hanging on the polling platform? It looks like a sound bar/speaker?


----------



## Bluwave

westsidefly said:


> What is that hanging on the polling platform? It looks like a sound bar/speaker?


Yeah, it's a neat little soundbar made by JBL/Infinity. I was contracted by them for a project, so we used the little 16 to demo the speaker. It was a temporary install, but that thing is pretty damn loud if you're in the market for one.


----------



## Rick88

Well the skiff should be going to have a flush side console glassed on soon I've settled on the steering

now just debating to keep And add remote control to the yam30 or going w the new 50 Tohatsu


----------



## Tankhead

Should get more than 4 mph with a 50 Tohatsu. I had a Cayo 173 tiler with Suzuki 30 and got 30 mph solo. Then got a center console 173 with Tohatsu 50 and got 40 mph solo and the boat had the added weight of a console, cooler, and other stuff. The Tohatsu allowed me to cruise at 30 at 4700 rpm with two guys and gear.


----------



## devrep

tough to get these over 35-36 mph if you have a prop that gets on plane quickly. I have a PT SWC4 and 35 is on a good day with 2 men loaded. Mostly 33-34 wide open.


----------



## Rick88

Yeah I'm thinking with as light as my Whipray is I should be able to touch 38 to 40with the right prop and Ideal conditions

I've spoken to Hal chittum a few times about the motors and their performance on the 2° .... he is very impressed with the overall performance and torque that the New four stroke has

I believe the power tech model but they plug the hull into shows its max speed is around 39 1/2 mile an hour


----------



## Tankhead

SCB3 15P


----------



## Guest

Rick88 said:


> Well the skiff should be going to have a flush side console glassed on soon I've settled on the steering
> 
> now just debating to keep And add remote control to the yam30 or going w the new 50 Tohatsu
> View attachment 16784



Is it me or are those drain plugs mounted in a funky spot? I think they be on the outside of the davit mounts.


----------



## Rick88

The drains were redone at some point 
I only have two drains in the aft corners of front hatch and forward corners of back hatch (no hoses) it's connected via awcrafted pvc


----------



## Guest

Rick88 said:


> The drains were redone at some point
> I only have two drains in the aft corners of front hatch and forward corners of back hatch (no hoses) it's connected via awcrafted pvc


My bad, I was talking about the two black outlets on the forward bulkhead.


----------



## Rick88

Ya they may have moved em when they deleted the 2 front drain holes


----------



## Rick88

Finally managed to get the boat moved to the back yard and covered ... Now just a countdown to the side console addition


----------



## LowHydrogen

Cool boat, you decide on a motor option yet?


----------



## Rick88

50 tohatsu sounds like the best option to me light, great torque and 15" shaft


----------



## LowHydrogen

I've been running one for over a year and love it.


----------



## devrep

a lot of guys have struggled to prop the 50 4T hatsu. If you go that route maybe Jack foreman in Texas for the prop. For the 50 2T hatsu the PT SWC4 or SWC 3 works well if you're looking for hole shot or raising the motor up. I have both but keep going back to the 4 blade. The SCB is a stern lifting prop and may work well if you keep the prop low in the water. I'll be amazed of you get a real 40mph on a Whipray.


----------



## Stevie

devrep said:


> a lot of guys have struggled to prop the 50 4T hatsu. If you go that route maybe Jack foreman in Texas for the prop. For the 50 2T hatsu the PT SWC4 or SWC 3 works well if you're looking for hole shot or raising the motor up. I have both but keep going back to the 4 blade. The SCB is a stern lifting prop and may work well if you keep the prop low in the water. I'll be amazed of you get a real 40mph on a Whipray.


I've enjoyed the 50 Tohatsu on my Waterman 16 tunnel. (My Chittum 2 degree will have the 50 Tohatsu too). Very strong hole shot. Jack made my prop; it runs great-- heavy cup for TX shallow water. Will get you the specs later this week if it interests you.


----------



## Rick88

I wouldn't be surprised if it was 40mph 
I get 30mph with my 1999 30hp w a beat up prop


----------



## devrep

big difference between 30 and 40. The 50s are heavier as well. Not too sure these boats would handle well at 40. But who knows.


----------



## Rick88

Ive talked to several people with older Whipray/ Gordon's in the 39 to 41 mile an hour range in ideal light loaded slick water conditions.
I believe power Tech's computer model shows the 16' hull as being capable of 39.5 mph which would give a nice cruise in the mid 30s


----------



## Tankhead

Make sure to buy a battery with the proper cranking amps. My 50 Tohatsu used to never crank on the first key turn. Thought it was a fuel issue but it ended up being because the battery was too small.


----------



## CodyW

Tankhead said:


> Make sure to buy a battery with the proper cranking amps. My 50 Tohatsu used to never crank on the first key turn. Thought it was a fuel issue but it ended up being because the battery was too small.


Was it also laboring when turning over with the wrong battery?


----------



## Tankhead

No sounded fine. But would crank and run for a split second then shut off. Then crank second time. Sometimes it would crank for a longer than normal time and start. The manual states what CCA’s are required.


----------



## Rick88

Put the Yamaha up for sale if anyone's interested I'm gonna work on getting the new motor here soon


----------



## sjrobin

The Tohat 50 is a nice motor and an upgrade but more draft and you will not break 38 with a fishing load if that is why you are replacing the Yam. But poling draft in most of Florida is not as important as Texas.


----------



## Rick88

Boat will be heading down south to have the flush side console added and some other minor repairs and customizations knocked out.


----------



## jsnipes

my boat is heavier than yours I think but I get nowhere close to 40mph w a 50 tohatsu 2 stroke. by myself, half fuel + gear I can hit 33mph.


----------



## Rick88

Yeah I can do 33 with my 30hp but I can also lift the stern my boat off the trailer it's so light


----------



## Rick88

Well the refit is underway skiff should be dropped off next weekend 
Now I just have to make a final decision on the motor


----------



## Rick88

Parts are starting to show up and I was able to go trace a template for the side console from icarus' whipray 
Still haven't decided on a power option yet...


----------



## IRLyRiser

I’ve been very happy with a merc 40. Had a 50 tldi tohastu before. Better mileage and cruise speed is the same. Might have lost 1 or 2 mph top speed.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

I'm seeing 37mph on my 01 waterman with the 50 tohatsu 4 stroke, with a stock aluminum prop. Not sure if you have the height clearance for this motor? 

Nice rig!


----------



## sjrobin

Rick88 said:


> Yeah I can do 33 with my 30hp but I can also lift the stern my boat off the trailer it's so light


Yeah but you will not make 40 mph with the new 50 hp. About 37 or 38 with perfect trim.


----------



## Rick88

I might run outta money for the 50hp 

Gonna have a new platform made and have everything on the deck don't want the rear legs in the water anymore


----------



## Rick88

Maybe something this style for the platform


----------



## IRLyRiser

I like the old wide leg design on the original boats. You can have it made to where the rear legs are on the back deck.


----------



## Rick88

I like the wide leg design as well...till a certain height and then it looks weird i'll have to find out what Clearance I need for what power option I go with


----------



## Tx_Whipray

The rear legs on mine were leaking badly into the rear compartment, so I had the legs cut and remounted so it fit flush on the back deck. Moved the platform forward about 8" and gave me more room to trim the motor with the JP all the way up. Win-win for my rig.


----------



## el9surf

Tx_Whipray said:


> The rear legs on mine were leaking badly into the rear compartment, so I had the legs cut and remounted so it fit flush on the back deck. Moved the platform forward about 8" and gave me more room to trim the motor with the JP all the way up. Win-win for my rig.


Looks cool. Does the motor get in the way when poling?


----------



## Rick88

I was hoping to gain some room in the rear with a newer style .....makes sense for a tunnel boat that's gonna be poled 100% of the time.
I fish a guy in front and back and gonna have to add a trolling motor (not looking forward to putting a puck on my pretty deck)


----------



## Financekid1

Rick, you are in Jax right? Go check out mainmade studios on beach blvd. He has done two platforms for me (one on my waterman) and he does a killer job. He was also cheaper than anywhere else. His name is David and hes a cool dude. He can do anything with metal


----------



## Rick88

I'll check out the guy locally as well I figured I would have Bluepoint do it since it's going to be getting redone in Edgewater I know Titusville isn't that far


----------



## Tx_Whipray

el9surf said:


> Looks cool. Does the motor get in the way when poling?


It does not. It might for a shorter person, but I'm 6'5", and use a 20' pole and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Rick88

Well she's dropped off @SkiffOutfitters and the refit is under way....

Last photo of the ole tiller boat


----------



## jsnipes

should add that to the towing thread ^^^


----------



## Rick88

There's a towing thread lol
I strip a few hubs a year backing her in to the barn


----------



## fjmaverick

Tx_Whipray said:


> The rear legs on mine were leaking badly into the rear compartment, so I had the legs cut and remounted so it fit flush on the back deck. Moved the platform forward about 8" and gave me more room to trim the motor with the JP all the way up. Win-win for my rig.


Never really understood drilling the transom for a poling platform


----------



## Rick88

She is under way! 
console should be getting mocked up this coming week


----------



## dgt2012

How did your console work out? Any pictures?


----------



## Rick88

Project is still underway I'll post more pics when I get them


----------



## Rick88

The boat is getting a color change the slicks and nonskid are changing from ice blue and white to guide green and tortuga green


----------



## firefighter813x

I'm excited to see future updates.


----------



## Rick88

Deck is coming along..


----------



## Net 30

Why so many repairs along the deck edge?


----------



## devrep

looks like he got rid of the toe rails...


----------



## Rick88

Yes toe rail delete..
The big repair was an old bow light from the original owner that Tom Gordon "fixed" with putty
Looks like the job got done right this time and I will have a lasting repair


----------



## Net 30

Rick88 said:


> Yes toe rail delete..
> The big repair was an old bow light from the original owner that Tom Gordon "fixed" with putty
> Looks like the job got done right this time and I will have a lasting repair


Holy crap....never saw rails going that far astern. BTW - you're not the 1st person I've heard had questionable repairs done by certain "top tier" shops. Crazy.

Good luck with the rest of the restore. She will be a beaut for sure.


----------



## Rick88

It's just the pic...the spray rails were normal length


----------



## Rick88

Removing more globs of bubble gum


----------



## Willy Hooper

Rick88 said:


> Removing more globs of bubble gum
> View attachment 25940


Nice


----------



## Rick88

Annnd I bought another one


----------



## Rick88




----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 26263


Looks like that one needs a little tlc but I bet it can turned back to as good as new


----------



## bw510

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looks like that one needs a little tlc but I bet it can turned back to as good as new





Rick88 said:


> View attachment 26263


Was this from Sarasota ?


----------



## Rick88

My 99 is coming along all the repairs are done just waiting on the console to go on and paint


----------



## not2shabby

@Rick88 - any ideas on their plan / process for cleaning up under the gunwales? Are you going back in with carpet? 

I have been struggling to remove the carpet adhesive from my '02. I've spent probably 8 hours on it and I'm not making any headway. I started with milder solvents with literally no impact and now I'm down to working inches at a time with acetone It's a horrible process. I'm tempted to mask it off and just jump on it with a sander.

Also, congrats on the new (old) hull! That thing looks like a featherweight. What year is it?


----------



## Rick88

Not sure how carl is removing the adhesive I will be going back with carpet not a fan of sea deck anywhere but poling platforms and coolers 

The new boat is a 98 but my 99 is still lighter the andros edition no gunnel boats were a lil heavier


----------



## LowHydrogen

not2shabby said:


> @Rick88 - any ideas on their plan / process for cleaning up under the gunwales? Are you going back in with carpet?
> 
> I have been struggling to remove the carpet adhesive from my '02. I've spent probably 8 hours on it and I'm not making any headway. I started with milder solvents with literally no impact and now I'm down to working inches at a time with acetone It's a horrible process. I'm tempted to mask it off and just jump on it with a sander.
> 
> Also, congrats on the new (old) hull! That thing looks like a featherweight. What year is it?


I used some stuff called Back-to-Nature Multi Strip on some Awlgrip that didn't harden properly. It worked great and it is gelcoat safe, not sure it'd work on adhesive but it's worth a shot. Cover it with saran wrap to increase the dwell time. Kinda goes on like a thick paste with a cheap china bristle, then scrape the goop off with a plastic putty knife, wipe clean with wet cotton rag.

Edit: I was able to find it a Home Depot


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 26263


Sweet!!


----------



## Jred

not2shabby said:


> @Rick88 - any ideas on their plan / process for cleaning up under the gunwales? Are you going back in with carpet?
> 
> I have been struggling to remove the carpet adhesive from my '02. I've spent probably 8 hours on it and I'm not making any headway. I started with milder solvents with literally no impact and now I'm down to working inches at a time with acetone It's a horrible process. I'm tempted to mask it off and just jump on it with a sander.
> 
> Also, congrats on the new (old) hull! That thing looks like a featherweight. What year is it?


Try letting mineral spirits soak for a few mins then scrape at it


----------



## C_Wheeler

Gotta ask. You bought the 99 and didn't like the tiller, having remote steering added. Why buy another tiller? Good deal and gonna flip, or gonna keep it?


----------



## Rick88

I bought it to restore and sell if I add gunnels it will be a side console as well... may not get to that point though as I've been bombarded by people trying to buy it as is lol


----------



## Rick88

Getting there.....


----------



## Scrather

Have you tried an oscillating tool with a scraper on the adhesive? Can work well but you have to be careful about gouging.


----------



## robwill54

Great looking boat; plain and simple. I have the 25 Yamaha on. My skiff but have been looking for the 30 for a repower. Hard to find. What’s your top end?

Bob


----------



## not2shabby

Scrather said:


> Have you tried an oscillating tool with a scraper on the adhesive? Can work well but you have to be careful about gouging.


I ended up trying the Back To Nature product that @LowHydrogen recommended and it was incredibly effective with little to no effort.


----------



## yobata

robwill54 said:


> Great looking boat; plain and simple. I have the 25 Yamaha on. My skiff but have been looking for the 30 for a repower. Hard to find. What’s your top end?
> 
> Bob


https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bpo/d/30hp-yamaha-electric-2-stroke/6588291862.html


----------



## Rick88

15" transom...


----------



## Rick88

My white whipray is back under construction had to take a break for the green one to get Some quick updates for the buyer to pick her up


----------



## HBFanatic

Rick88 said:


> My white whipray is back under construction had to take a break for the green one to get Some quick updates for the buyer to pick her up
> 
> View attachment 30350
> View attachment 30351


Looks like finish is getting close.


----------



## Rick88

Just waiting to get sprayed we ran into a couple spots that needed a little bit of attention that delayed it
Hopefully by end of week it should be pretty again


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> Looks like finish is getting close.


Btw don’t know if I ever thanked u for the tip on the waterman I bought


----------



## Rick88

No problem man glad you were able to pick that one up it's a gem. 
Also if you know anybody I found a good deal on a side console 16 Waterman thats been re-powered


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> Btw don’t know if I ever thanked u for the tip on the waterman I bought


Everyone wants a till


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> Everyone wants a till


Blueeye is on MS and looking one. He inquired about mine.


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> Btw don’t know if I ever thanked u for the tip on the waterman I bought


----------



## HBFanatic

I got a ton in the restoration but I’m happy with outcome. Looks great in my garage


----------



## Rick88

Yeah I've been talking to him.. I hated mine as a tiller Guess you gotta grow up running one to like it... kinda like a manual transmission


----------



## Flatbroke426

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 12252
> just picked up this lil gem


What a treat skiff


----------



## Flatbroke426

Flatbroke426 said:


> What a treat skiff


Sorry GREAT. Lol


----------



## Rick88

In primer


----------



## Rick88

More fun stuff left behind by Tom Gordon... a broken off drill bit


----------



## bryson

That's crazy that they would just leave it in there... where on the hull was it?


----------



## Rick88

Transom


----------



## makin moves

That bit looks like it was just broke off. Surprised the metal looks like that 20 years later. At least you will gain a inch or 2 of draft back now that its out.


----------



## Rick88

You can see all the rust in the hole, the end has been ground off extracting it. I'll be happy to no longer have rust seeping out of the transom. Tom did the refit 10yrs ago his work wouldn't have lasted 20 lol... glad to know that someone who takes pride in their work has done the repairs this time.


----------



## Rick88

Almost done...


----------



## Rick88

View attachment 40980


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I wish there was a “love” button. Looks amazing. You’re going to love the Tohatsu


----------



## Rick88

Can't wait to run it with the 50


----------



## HBFanatic

Looks great


----------



## MariettaMike

Looking great.

Who’s doing the work on your skiff?


----------



## mwolaver

Rick88 said:


> Can't wait to run it with the 50


Fishing quite a bit on an older waterman with the Tohat 50. Really a strong engine, quiet and efficent. I have been told that this is one of the newer, fuel-injected engines that require a good battery to operate the injectors (think that's right). He carries a little motorcycle battery as a back up for trips far from the dock. Boat looks great.


----------



## Rick88

I upsized battery for the new outboard my old battery only ran the nav lights and trim tabs


----------



## Rick88

View attachment 41088







View attachment 41092


----------



## Stevie

Nice color choices for the whole skiff. She’s beautiful.


----------



## HBFanatic

Rick. What is shaft length. 15?


----------



## Tigweld

What's the color combo?


----------



## Rick88

Stevie said:


> Nice color choices for the whole skiff. She’s beautiful.


Thanks Steve I'm stoked on how it's come out 


HBFanatic said:


> Rick. What is shaft length. 15?


Yeah 15" can't beat the tohatsu for a repower on the original boats the short shaft 50 is awesome at 209lbs


----------



## kenb

You’ll love the hatsu. I’m using 2 PC 1200 batteries, 540 cold cranking amps each. Anything electrical is my nemesis. I doubt whether the amperage is collective...1080? Need some guidance here please.
Thanks.


----------



## jmrodandgun

She's a beaut Clark


----------



## Rick88

I'm running the pc925


----------



## Rick88

Tigweld said:


> What's the color combo?


Guide green over white hull


----------



## Rick88

Just a few small details left to iron out


----------



## Rick88




----------



## Rick88

Controls turned out good....I wanted to go Latham but tohatsu comes with controls 
Free>1700$


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Free is my favorite price.


----------



## permitchaser

Did i see a console. Very nice boat


----------



## Rick88

She's home and the new tohatsu rips 
So happy with the console,restoration and performance of the new motor!


----------



## Backcountry 16

You putting a new poling platform on her?


----------



## Rick88

Yeah having it done locally this week


----------



## Backcountry 16

Nice turned out beautiful I bet your stoked.


----------



## manny2376

Wow! That came out real nice!


----------



## TidalFly

Wow, really great job. Wasn’t thrilled to see another tiller gone console, but this is perfect.


----------



## Rick88

It's the only non offensive way to go console from tiller lol


----------



## FMH

What a beautiful skiff. Use her in good health and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Rick88

2 ppl loaded w cooler and 12 gal fuel 
37 mph with stock aluminum 14p prop


----------



## LowHydrogen

That is so clean! Nice to see a refurb that doesn't get far from the roots!


----------



## HBFanatic

Worth the wait. Nice


----------



## Guest

Turned out nice! What do you think about putting a whipray logo on the motor?


----------



## Rick88

Eh lil bit too custom for me


----------



## Tigweld

That platform is perfect, hope you keep the original design


----------



## Rick88

Will be doing an updated platform as I'm not running a tiller anymore


----------



## Net 30

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 42376
> View attachment 42378
> View attachment 42380
> She's home and the new tohatsu rips
> So happy with the console,restoration and performance of the new motor!


That side console is the tits....nicely done simple resto. 

Congrats.


----------



## Rick88

Net 30 said:


> That side console is the tits....nicely done simple resto.
> 
> Congrats.


Yeah carl crushed it on the console I'm very happy I went with skiff outfitters for the restoration


----------



## Rick88

Couple more


----------



## Tx_Whipray




----------



## 17376

Rick88 said:


> Will be doing an updated platform as I'm not running a tiller anymore


Do you still have the platform from when it was a tiller?


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Do you still have the platform from when it was a tiller?


I smell what you’re cookin!


----------



## Rick88

Yeah...old platform is for sale shoot me a text 9044227737


----------



## Rick88

Platforms gone


----------



## Rick88

Might be selling after the fall season got a surprise baby #2 on the way gonna need to step up to a marquesa I guess


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Congrats on the baby


----------



## HBFanatic

Old man in Southport had a stroke. Going to sell his Marquesa. Older model. Will keep u advised


----------



## lsunoe

Rick88 said:


> Might be selling after the fall season got a surprise baby #2 on the way gonna need to step up to a marquesa I guess
> View attachment 44488


How much?


----------



## Rick88

I sent you a pm
I'm not listing it yet as I wanna fish it a lil bit, but am open to offers and conversation about it.

9044227737


----------



## Rick88

I went ahead and put it up for sale as I have a skiff I'm trying to buy before it hits the market that should accommodate the growing family. 

If anyone knows somebody in the market I would definitely appreciate you passing it on


----------



## Rick88

Got the platform installed


----------



## Rick88




----------



## Rick88

Makes a good Jon boat too


----------



## Rick88




----------



## trekker

I love this boat!


----------



## trekker

And yoga pants


----------



## Rick88

Sittin' pretty on the lift


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks nice where did you place the engine tach?


----------



## Rick88

grovesnatcher said:


> Looks nice where did you place the engine tach?


No gauges, I'll link to a simrad if I ever want them....not cutting any unnecessary holes in the boat


----------



## TidalFly

Looks like it was removed from for sale section, did it sell or decided not to sell?


----------



## Rick88

I've got a guy coming to look at it when I get back to FL. I'm torn between keeping vs selling. I removed from the FS though due to the time of year I'm not gonna keep bumping or reduce price so if it doesn't sell I'll repost in the spring ...holiday season sucks for selling boats


----------



## Tx_Whipray

@Rick88 or any of you other vintage Whipray owners...who do you use for insurance? Every time I get on the highway with mine I'm afraid something is going to happen, or some yahoo is going to total the thing and an adjuster is going to tell me it's worth 12 grand or something.


----------



## Rick88

I have all state they cover like 20k 
There is another company they told me about that let's you declare a value whithin reason


----------



## jsnipes

Rick88 said:


> I have all state they cover like 20k
> There is another company they told me about that let's you declare a value whithin reason


Yea, i think on my progressive boat insurance I just declared the value of the boat and pay on that.


----------



## Bluwave

Tx_Whipray said:


> @Rick88 or any of you other vintage Whipray owners...who do you use for insurance? Every time I get on the highway with mine I'm afraid something is going to happen, or some yahoo is going to total the thing and an adjuster is going to tell me it's worth 12 grand or something.


Progressive insured my 2001 for around 35k, and I think it was $300/year


----------



## not2shabby

Here's another vote for Progressive. They have a towing insurance add-on, too. It's pretty reasonable and zero deductible. If you're going to run the uninhabited areas of the Laguna Madre, it's worth having. My fuel pump failed in the Land Cut a few years ago. I paid nothing for the tow from the Land Cut to Bird Island - about 30 miles. Saving that $$ probably paid my premiums for a few years.


----------



## fjmaverick

I just switched to progressive myself and saved a lot over insuring with Geico. I did read a lot of terrible reviews about progressive specific to boats though.


----------



## Rick88

#59 is gone to South Carolina I ended up doing a partial trade plus s cash deal for #38 back... should be a fun lil resto


----------



## Zika

Gosh Rick. I thought the PowerBall and MegaMilliions jackpots have rolled over for several weeks.


----------



## Rick88

Zika said:


> Gosh Rick. I thought the PowerBall and MegaMilliions jackpots have rolled over for several weeks.


This resto is pretty minimal and was prepaid by the buyer of my 99 lol


----------



## Rick88




----------



## 17376

What engine are you going to run on this?


----------



## Rick88

Prob swap back and fourth between a mud motor and a 25 merc 2s


----------



## Net 30

Any running lights?


----------



## Rick88

No lights ...The boat never had a poling platform on it from the factory either was used for bass fishing


----------



## bryson

No fuel vent either? Portable tank? Can't wait to see the restoration -- looks great so far!

edit -- nevermind, I see it on the stbd side...


----------



## Rick88

bryson said:


> No fuel vent either? Portable tank? Can't wait to see the restoration -- looks great so far!
> 
> edit -- nevermind, I see it on the stbd side...


It's a fixed aluminum tank will prob replace the old style fuel vent with an Atwood marine flush version


----------



## joegil476

Rick
Nice skiff I have a sister skiff I bought new in 1998 hull #35 still has the original 25 Merc,the HBH cooler and the HBH tiller extension
She was back at HB for a new fuel tank in 2014 and I added a seat between the rear hatches a shelf for the cooler new led lights and a passenger seat
It’s been a dream for me can’t wait to see yours done


----------



## Chris Morejohn

joegil476 said:


> View attachment 78100
> 
> 
> View attachment 78102
> 
> Rick
> Nice skiff I have a sister skiff I bought new in 1998 hull #35 still has the original 25 Merc,the HBH cooler and the HBH tiller extension
> She was back at HB for a new fuel tank in 2014 and I added a seat between the rear hatches a shelf for the cooler new led lights and a passenger seat
> It’s been a dream for me can’t wait to see yours done


Cool to see my old add there. I drew up that picture and the hull design and sent it out to 350 addresses that we had from people asking for info on our Whipray skiff. I wanted to see if there would be any interest in a skiff like this at that price. I received 1 deposit check back. That was enough to make the molds and by the time we took the first hull to the Orlando boat show we had lots more interest and some buyers for more. The SKATE name was being sued by another boat company so Hal came up with the Waterman name. I thought he was naming it after the writer Charles Waterman. It then was called the Mosquito Lagoon, and later Tom Gordon bought the molds and named it after himself. It’s a Whipray hull with just a simpler inside.


----------



## Rick88

Wasn't it also the andros edition there for a while ?


----------



## Rick88

This boat will also be heading to South Carolina soon I was made a very generous offer and received deposit on her today.


----------



## joegil476

Here’s the first page of that ad and a couple more pics of my skiff
I remember meeting you Chris when I picked up my boat


----------



## Chris Morejohn

joegil476 said:


> View attachment 78146
> View attachment 78144
> View attachment 78142
> View attachment 78140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the first page of that ad and a couple more pics of my skiff
> I remember meeting you Chris when I picked up my boat


Oh man you guys have all the original stuff. Wow, yea we went through some names. The thing was I drew up all the early sales stuff. Tell me your name offline, I will look up your skiff on my list. Thanks for the memories. Look at that cooler, I made the plugs for that. Was too heavy.


----------



## Str8-Six

Where do you find these skiffs?


----------



## devrep

I think he bought this one new.


----------



## Rick88

Str8-Six said:


> Where do you find these skiffs?


Combination of persistence and luck to find a good deal on an unlisted boat
It helps if the buyer is an original owner who has let it sit and only knows that it was 10-15k new and has never heard of microskiff lol


----------



## Zaraspook

I found mine on Craig’s List an hour after it was listed. I got up at 3:30 AM the next morning and drove to the Middle Keys to buy it. It was built in ‘99.


----------



## Rick88

I've read through your build thread a time or two as well as icarus' both were great restorations for sure


----------



## flyclimber

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 78818
> I found mine on Craig’s List an hour after it was listed. I got up at 3:30 AM the next morning and drove to the Middle Keys to buy it. It was built in ‘99.


I really like that one!


----------



## Zaraspook

Yes Icarus and I were in touch during our restorations and have become good friends. Here is an image I made of his skiff on one of our fishing trips together.


----------



## Rick88

Round 3 lol


----------



## Rick88




----------



## FLmatt

@Rick88 What's the plan for this one?


----------



## Rick88

Keeping it simple

-Repowering with a 15” 30 or 50
-Removing the platform and putting the original back on (black Powdercoat)
-Seadek or nonskid on cockpit floor
-new gel on rolled edge
-fill toe rail holes
- plumb rear box as release well


----------



## Rick88

Ps If any one wants some vintage HB core for their conchfish I got you haha


----------



## Rick88




----------



## Rick88

Tohatsu 30 and 12v xi3 should be in this week


----------



## HBFanatic

Old school. I like it


----------



## Rick88

Got the 30 slapped on


----------



## Sublime

I like it!


----------



## Rick88

The 30hp does 32mph
2 ppl 
Full fuel 
Gear 
Cooler 
Beer 
W Trolling motor and optima blue top up front


----------



## fatman

that's sexy as all getout....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Beautiful


----------



## jsnipes

Looks slick amigo


----------



## flyclimber

Ill push you around.


----------



## devrep

it's funny that people were pulling the old style wide platforms off to look more modern and now some are going back on.

very nice skiff Rick.


----------



## Sublime

I like the old school platforms.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Sublime just curious more than anything, why did you pull the 40hp mercury off? (I’m not a Mercury fan or anything just curious as she looked pretty new). 

Other than that sick boat man I dig I it


----------



## Rick88

I wanted a 15” shaft the 40 had a 20 and used a transom riser.... not a fan of 20” transom on a whipray


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Oh that makes sense man, just curious. Either way she looks sick, very jealous.


----------



## FLmatt

I know exactly where that picture was taken haha. Perfect skiff for our area. Good engine choice too, my Tohatsu 30hp has been flawless for 550 hours now.


----------



## Rick88

Should have seen the bass boat that tried to follow me over it.....on a plane 💀


----------



## flyclimber

I think I have pushed over that flat....


----------



## Rick88

Looking at buying another house down south and may sell this whip.... shoot me a pm if any one is looking or knows anyone looking for one 🤙🏽


----------



## hillcharl

Your box is about to get full of messages!


----------



## Rick88

Found a nice marquesa 🙃


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rick88 said:


> Found a nice marquesa 🙃
> View attachment 175377


Wejebe Edition?!? 🤩


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Sick!


----------



## not2shabby

Do you have a divining rod for finding incredible skiffs? That Marquesa looks dreamy!


----------



## Rick88

Loving this boat


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Super sweet boat bud


----------



## rks36

Thats my dream boat!🤩


----------



## JDRProductions

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 12252
> just picked up this lil gem


Rowdy! I love it.


----------



## MMelville

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 12252
> just picked up this lil gem


Great looking rig


----------



## Capt._Justin_Price

Simplicity at its finest! Congrats


----------



## Cassio

What a sweet rig!


----------



## Rick88

Dropped some holes in the marquesa 
JL 7.7x2 w 10” sub


----------



## dgt2012

Fish attractors? 
Nice!


----------



## Rick88

dgt2012 said:


> Fish attractors?
> Nice!


They like the vibration 😂


----------



## mwolaver

Dude! You're going from my boat to a bay boat! lol. Show us the bimini!!!


----------



## Sublime

There's no unlike button 😉 😄


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Still room for a couple of subwoofers under there and maybe you can make a sideways jet ski cradle across the front so you can mother ship it to the good fishing spots!


----------



## Rick88

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Still room for a couple of subwoofers under there and maybe you can make a sideways jet ski cradle across the front so you can mother ship it to the good fishing spots!


no cradle needed I’m working on a SUP with a surface drive so I can trim the turtle grass.. makes the bonefish easier to see 😋


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rick88 said:


> no cradle needed I’m working on a SUP with a surface drive so I can trim the turtle grass.. makes the bonefish easier to see 😋
> View attachment 198125


Troll level: 100


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rick88 said:


> no cradle needed I’m working on a SUP with a surface drive so I can trim the turtle grass.. makes the bonefish easier to see 😋
> View attachment 198125


Nice shoes


----------



## Rick88

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice shoes


 #flatsNinja


----------

